# [Project Log] Project Skadi ~ sdb | CaseLabs Mercury S8



## sdb (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello!

The time has come! I purchased a CaseLabs Mercury S8 for more than a year ago, the plan was to start with the new project as soon as I received the case but I never managed to start building due to work and some other projects. I'm finally done with all of my other projects so I thought it would be a good idea to start building again!

Here's a list of all the components and all of my plans for the build, I'll most likely add some more ideas in the future. If you guys have any tips or ideas then make sure to share if you'd like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*~Hardware~*
*Case:* CaseLabs Mercury S8 Gunmetal
*CPU:* Intel i7 6700k
*MB:* EVGA Z170 FTW
*RAM:* G.Skill Ripjaws 4 16GB 3000MHz
*GPU:* 2x EVGA GTX 780 SC
*SSD:* 4x Samsung Evo 540 256GB
*PSU:* Seasonic Platinum 1000W XP2
*Fans:* Scythe GentleTyphoon AP-15

*~Watercooling~*
*Rad 1:* Black Ice GT Stealth 360
*Rad 2:* Black Ice GT Stealth 360
*CPU Block:* EK-Supremacy EVO -Acetal+Nickel
*GPU Block:* EK-FC Titan XXL Edition inkl. Backplate
*RAM Block:* EK-RAM Monarch
*Res:* Bitspower 150mm Water Tank Z-Multi
*Fittings:* Bitspower Angles: 90/60/45/30, Extensions: 20mm/30mm, Compression 1/2"
*Tubing:* Masterkleer White 1/2"
*Pump:* Swiftech MCP655
*Pump Cov:* Bitspower Pump Mod Kit Deluxe White

*~Plans~*
*[-]* = Planned
*[/]* = Almost there!
*[X]* = Done!

*[X]* Paint the inner parts of the case.
*[X]* Order some perforated metal.
*[X]* Order a new resevoir
*[/]* Print out some cable management modules for the case and the PSU.
*[/]* Sleeving.
*[/]* Modify the perforated metal and mount it in the case.
*[X]* Plan the lighting.
*~TBA~*


----------



## sdb (Nov 15, 2015)

reserved for final pictures.


----------



## sdb (Nov 15, 2015)

Here's a big update!

Been working on this project for a few months now so I'll post all of the previous updates! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Plasti dipped one of the radiators, the other radiator is still mounted in my previous build QB. I'll start to rip down the old build as soon as I receive my new parts.





Result!





Plasti dipped the motherboard tray and the support.









Result!






*~Hardware~*






























*~Sleeving~*

Here's a sleeved LED-strips that I plan to put underneath the motherboard tray.










Nils! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













SATA cables!














24-pin!





14-pin!





8-pin!





Just received the perforated metal! Waiting for the resevoir and some fittings now.

















I managed to cut out the perforated metal so it fits in the hole at the motherboard tray.





Pump/res combo!





Used my dremel to cut some holes into the perforated metal for the reservoir, fitting and the 24-pin cable!





Printed out a cover for the 24-pin hole so it'll protect from the not-so-sharp edges.









First print came out too big.. Resized the model and started to print it out again. The hole for the fitting next to the 24-pin cable was perfect!





Second print fits perfectly! I'll print out another one using black filament since I know the correct size now.





Backside.





Printed out the covers for the reservoir hole.





First print came out perfect!





Plasti dip!





The surface on the plasti dip didn't come out as I wanted so I bought some spray paint from Montana and the result was ok!

Primer!





Snow White & Tar Black.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 15, 2015)

subbed. looking forward for the outcome. it looks nice


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 15, 2015)

Subbed!


----------



## sdb (Feb 16, 2016)

Time for another update!

I haven't had any time over for the project lately which is a shame.. Fortunately I had some time over last weekend! Here's the progress.

Mounted the motherboard and all of its peripherals, the reservoir and the mid-plate. I've also started with the tubing! All I need to do now is to spray and mount the other reservoir in the case, sort out the tubing and add the rest of the power cables!













I'll upload more pictures this weekend!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 18, 2016)

Very clean. nice one


----------



## sdb (Feb 22, 2016)

night.fox said:


> Very clean. nice one



Thanks! 



Here's some more pictures! Not much left on the project now, I've ordered some other screws for the fans and some new connectors for the graphics cards since someone ordered the wrong kind...


Added the second radiator which allowed me to finish the loop!













Drain!





This will most likely remove all the vibrations from the pump!


----------

